# Evanescence



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

Has anyone bought/got the new evanescence album?

Is it any good?

I like the single and am contemplating getting the album.

Thanks in advance.

Bec


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

Just put it in the car for tomorrow, will let you know.


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

Thanks


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

No but i bought the new Evan Dando LP which is OK


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Bec,

Yep - has been in the car a couple of days now.
If you like the single - you'll like the album. It's pretty good - I like her voice her lot - though she uses it to reach the dramatic 'highs' quite a number of times which at first makes the album sound a bit 'samey' - which whilst there is some variation it is really. However samey 'good' is not a bad thing.

So far I am thinking it's better than the new Metallica album (which is very different of course) - so far I am very disappointed with that. Got bored half way through this morning and switched back to Evanescence ;D

Damian


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Agree with the Metallica comment. It makes them sound like they've had no experience in making rock music (like some up and coming metal band (but not nu-metal)). They should have just shifted straight back to the 'Black Album' type stuff. Some good riffs on St. Anger though but I got bored after about the 3rd time through - still better than Load though (country boys).

Haven't yet tried Evanescene but impressed with the single (I though it was PapaRoach and some girl at first).

Rhod


----------



## CapTT (Mar 2, 2003)

Album is superb.

Single "Bring me back to life" is from Daredevil film originally.

Also try Linkin Park - Meteora . Good and similar style.
You`ll no doubt already have Audioslave and Simple Plan aswell though.


----------



## zaika (Mar 19, 2003)

The album is really not bad.... but not as good as the last of Linkin Park.... Meteora... super sound !!!

;D


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I've been a bit behind the times getting this one....

Got the album yesterday and put in the TTR....

Superb....

OK so I agree with the above "samey" comments - but playing the album through for the 2nd time I already "know" a few of the songs. Not the words, but the tunes, the key changes etc etc.

Its all been done before - the first play through the album, my feelings were "Senser vs Portishead" (with a couple of the guitar solos seem STRAIGHT out of the "Brian May" school of air guitar.....)

But overall its excellent - doesn't live solely on the single and holds together quite well as an album...

One for the changer for a while to come


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Had this cd in the car for a few days now. iIthink you have to listen to it a few times to appreciate the different tracks. It just gets better!!

Kids don't like it so have to change over to Busted for the school run!! ;D


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

> Kids don't like it so have to change over to Busted for the school run!! ;D


That's more than any parent should have to suffer! I'd make them walk... 

I think the album is great BTW, very easy on the ear! ;D


----------



## racer (Feb 3, 2003)

> Kids don't like it so have to change over to Busted for the school run!! ;D


 [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=guitarist.gif] [smiley=guitarist.gif] It's what I go to school for........


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

> I think the album is great BTW, very easy on the ear! Â ;D


Busted are also very easy on the eye, especially Charlie :-* - such cute boys. 
I wonder if they like slightly older women


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Paula,

If you had to have a favourite track off the album, what would it be?

For me, definately #5 (Haunted?) with the single (#2) a close-ish second place.....


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

> Paula,
> 
> If you had to have a favourite track off the album, what would it be?
> 
> For me, definately #5 (Haunted?) with the single (#2) a close-ish second place.....


Tim, you have such good taste in music. :-*
Lovely goth rock album, to be played very loud!!

Haunted - stunning but My Tourniquet has to be the best!!


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

> Finally got this album and i agree My Tourniquet is cool.


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

This album just get better, not bored with it yet despite playing it all the time for the last few weeks.


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Just to be slightly different 'My last breath' and 'Imaginery' are my favourites. Follwed by 'Fallen' and then the single...but they're aren't any _bad_ tracks....



Damian


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

It's ok - but I keep finding myself flicking back to 50 cent, Jay Z, R. Kelly, and Beyonce all of whome are locked and loaded


----------



## stowexile (May 13, 2002)

I hate to say it but I think Evanescence sound like the bastard child of Linkin Park and Roxette. A bit too contrived for my liking.

Each to their own and all that....


----------

